# Oh No!  Secretary Esper Blames Fall of Venezuela on Drugs and Corruption, NOT Socialism



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.


Has the narcotics industry in Venezuela been socialized yet?  

.


----------



## Thinker101 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.



So it's the drug cartels that are hoarding all the toilet-paper in Venezuela?


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.
> ...



It is Trump's Secretary of defense that said it on live national television.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.
> ...


yes,,,it is ran by the government,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.


I dont see where he separated the two to blame one and dismissed the other,,,

I think your trying to spin it to make it something its not,,,


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.




Fake News.

He didn't say any such thing. Did you think no one else around here was watching the presser?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Those things certainly contributed to the carnage of that country. All governemnts have inherant weaknesses. A well run socialist regime could last a long time. A poorly run any governemnt does not last long.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.
> ...



I'm watching it and it is EXACTLY what he said.  What is supposed to be a Corona Virus presser was turned into a red Herring about drugs.  Why is the presser not about the Chinese Scientist caught at the border with viruses?


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



It just flies in the face of the Trump supporters who always point to socialism for the fall of the country.  No, it is corrupt leaders, like the fall of almost any government.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


what exactly did he say???
all you have given is your interpretation of it,,,

so you know I'm watching it to and he didnt dismiss one and blame the other,,,

and what chinese scientist are you talking about and when did it happen???


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


and so enters the TDS,,,,


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



He specifically said that the corruption of Maduro with drug cartels broke down the corruption and hurt the citizens.  There is no interpretation to it.

You don't know about the Chinese Scientist?  Jesus.  Happened in 2018 and we didn't hear about it until a couple days ago.









						Border Patrol Stopped a Chinese Biologist Carrying Viable SARS, MERS Viruses at Detroit Airport in 2018
					

U.S. Customs and Border Protection agents at Detroit Metro Airport stopped a Chinese scientist carrying vials believed to contain the MERS and SARS viruses in November 2018 — just over a year before the first reported Wuhan coronavirus case, according to an FBI tactical intelligence report...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Quit your fucking lying, tard. He didn't say a damn thing about Socialism. It was about the regime and what they are trying to do. And what we are going to do.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



TDS?  Trump just took time in the middle of an important presser to talk about being "#1 on Facebook."


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



No, he didn't need to.  What the fuck did he say?

He said that the corruption of drugs by Maduro brought down the country of Venezuela and hurt the people there.  It was clear as day.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


does that hurt your feelings???


sorry but your spin on this wont work,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


so you lied and he didnt say it wasnt socialism,,,


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I guess he is like the typical american these days. They would rather be popular on social media over it seems any thing else these days..


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Hurt my feelings?  No I'm proud I don't support such a fucking idiot, yet sad that so many people like you do.  If he says shit like this during a crisis like this, what kind of shit do you think he says behind closed doors with other world leaders?


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



Try again.  It is on video what he said.  He said drugs and the corruption by Maduro did it.  Do you know how logic works?  When you make a statement that one thing did something, you don't have to make a list of everything else that didn't.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


so far youve lied about what was said so why should we believe anything you have to say,,,


----------



## Thinker101 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I know how lies work and you lied,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



They said that is how the corrupt regime is being funded. Be honest. You Leftists are never honest.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You've not proven anything I said was a lie.  You're lying about me lying.  Does that work?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm still wondering why today's presser was billed as a coronavirus briefing, when they didn't talk about the virus, but rather about drug cartels and the need to make the southern border and waters more secure by sending in more troops.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



That's not what he said.  It is on video... so try to spin all you want, but it is on video...

You want to stick onto a lie, how about the one when Trump is proven a liar when he said the U.S. has sent NO SUPPLIES to other countries for the Corona Virus while states need them instead.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering why today's presser was billed as a coronavirus briefing, when they didn't talk about the virus, but rather about drug cartels and the need to make the southern border and waters more secure by sending in more troops.



Red Herring to feed his base.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...


that is not a lie he said he did not mention it as a factor.


ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering why today's presser was billed as a coronavirus briefing, when they didn't talk about the virus, but rather about drug cartels and the need to make the southern border and waters more secure by sending in more troops.


I would imagine the white house would love to take eyes off of thier response and give people some one else to blame. It is thier go to strategy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



He said "Maduro and his corrupt regime" You're a lying Leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering why today's presser was billed as a coronavirus briefing, when they didn't talk about the virus, but rather about drug cartels and the need to make the southern border and waters more secure by sending in more troops.
> ...



They are talking about the virus now. Listen and learn. You Leftists have such short attention spans.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Wrong.  I'm not a leftist and never have been one.  So does that make you a liar?  Just because I don't support Trump doesn't make me a leftist.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Yep, it's Trump's "shiny key" maneuver.  And, since he's done such a crappy job with the virus, he's gotta find something else his base hates to brag about.

Yanno...........................while there are many reasons I'd like to see this thing be over with so we could get on with our lives, one of them is so that people can gather in large groups and Trump can hold his rallies again.  That way, he wouldn't be invading my television viewing time.  Lately, he's made it impossible for me to watch Jeopardy, because that is the time slot he's holding his briefings.  Pisses me off every time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You just lied about the briefing? They explicitly stated Maduro and his corrupt regime. How did you miss that? Leftist.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


you said in your OP that he said "not socialism" and he never said that


in other words you are just another TDS suffering liar,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


youre defending socialism and thats leftist,,,


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Why do you keep leaving out the drugs?  The entire first part of the presser was about drugs... Jesus.  You are lying while trying to call me a liar.  This isn't multiplication.  Two negatives do not make a positive.  Wait, do I need to teach you multiplication to understand that?


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, I said he said Drugs and the corruption of Maduro brought down Venezuela.  He did not mention Socialism once... like has been said by Trump and his supporters over and over and over again as the reason.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



He said Maduro and his corrupt regime are funding their actions via the illegal drug trade. You imbecile. Lying Leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



The edict was discussing our war on drugs. Not our war on Socialism. You're such a stupid person it hurts and you're a liar and a Leftist.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I'm not defending Socialism.  I'm defending the TRUTH.  Trump attacks Bernie and welfare programs as socialism that will destroy the country like Venezuela... and just today his Sec. of Defense gave the reason as drugs and corruption by Maduro as the reason.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


if it was only the drugs that made them fail then how do you explain mexico not failing with all their drug cartels???

simple,, they are not socialist,,,


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I live for april the 28th. That is when my charter boat season starts. Being a sailor you would likely understand how much more fun this is as opposed to lets say working a freighter as I do many times in the winter. I had all of april booked and not one of my boats has gone out yet. So many of my clientel are suffering from cabin fever after the winter and to see a head boat limit after being stuck inside is an amazing thing. They can here my guys cheerign thier catch from miles across that lake. Seeing those people happy is what I live for, there is no better way to make a living. I miss those people and my crew in ways I can not even describe during the winter. I wanna start some deep sea charters for the winter but I am not as skilled at deep sea fishing as I need to be to get that going yet. Till then april 28th is the beswt day of the year and I wanna get out there on that water asap.;


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


so it is about trump,,,thats TDS my son,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Look you dumbass. Those cartels also kill people. They didn't discuss that. Doesn't mean they don't kill people. Bernie is an idiot and lost to Biden, which is hilarious. You are an idiot too. Drugs are one of the reasons yes. There are many others. Socialism is one too.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You're a liar.  I'm not going to argue with someone that keeps lying and calling me a liar.  It is a waste of time.  Time to use the ignore function.  You lack the ability to actually discuss the truth of what was said.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Leftists always ignore. Case in point. You lied. You're a Leftist.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I didn't say just drugs?  I quoted what he said about DRUGS *AND* CORRUPTION.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Right. What would Socialism do to add to that sentence? The topic was drugs. Are you or are you not a supporter of Socialism?


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


you said he said "not socialism" and he didnt say that,,,so you lied,,,

and how do you explain mexico???


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


if hes a democrat he is,,,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


He lied about the briefing and about being a Leftist and then got his feelings hurt and threatened to put me on ignore. Ohhh...no... LOL


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, you might try to read into the title to infer that, but that s NOT what I said.  I said he just said during the presser that DRUGS AND CORRUPTION by the Maduro regime caused the fall of Venezuela.  He didn't say it was a socialist government... like Trump and his followers ALWAYS say.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Link that he said "Caused the Fall"....those words NEVER came out of his mouth. I'll apologize to you publicly if you can find that sound byte.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I'm not a Democrat, never have been.  Feel free to go through all of my 23K+ posts and you will see I've been consistent about being a life-time Republican before Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



But you support Socialism?


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 1, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.
> ...




That's what they need to do! Socialize Narcotics!....   That's a joke, but it is funny.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


you ever work at sawmill lanes thier lew dog. I nkew a dude that sounded alot like you.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


you keep skipping over the fact you lied and said he said it was "NOT SOCIALISM"

what you failed to read into his comment was it was the drugs that kept the SOCIALIST government funded which enabled them to stay in power and led to the downfall of the country,,
if not for the drug money the SOCIALIST regime would have falling a long time ago and the country could /would have recovered,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


OK then,,,you just have TDS,,,

thats OK you are not alone,,,


----------



## Lesh (Apr 1, 2020)

Trumpers lying?

Oh wait...that's totally normal


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Sorry no link because this is from the live briefing going on, but Secretary Esper just said Maduro is corrupted by drug cartels and that is why Venezuela is in such horrible shape... NOT Socialism.


No link?

Pogo ....do your thing.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Nope.  Is that a bowling alley? I used to be a horrible bowler.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I did not say HE said that.  You interpreted my title to say that.  I said that he blamed drugs and the corrupt Maduro regime... but not the go to "Socialism" that Trump and his followers always use.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


yep,bowling alley. bartended my way through college there.gambled like a mad amn there also. good times


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



No I made my hustle playing pool.  I'd pay the cover to go into strip clubs then drink free over-priced drinks all night while playing pool and gambling.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Because the topic was about drugs?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


8 ball or 9 ball?


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


and the corrupt maduro regime is a socialist one,,,thats their claim not mine or trumps,,,


so why did you add that he said "NOT SOCIALISM"


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I have done a bit of that myself over the years. Golf courses too. You see a guy at the course that looks like he did not sleep and has a 200$ set of clubs wanting to bet with ya in the morning that may be me. I do not know what goes throughthe head of that guy with the 5k set of clubs that makes him think they are good at the game but they sure do like to put that money down God love them.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


I will play either. Nine ball is where the big bucks are at but also normally a better group of players though.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



'Corrupt' regimes of all kinds is what ruins the country, and adding the socialism part doesn't mean anything.

I added it because I'm tired of Venezuela being used as an example of why we can not have programs like health insurance for everyone... because it will ruin the country.  We might be bailing out cruise ship companies that are not even American companies or pay U.S. taxes, but people still complain about helping out our own vulnerable citizens.

This presser made it VERY clear as to what they believe is the REAL reason why the Venezuelan government failed.  It wasn't socialism, it was a corrupt President in bed with drug cartels.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 1, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



I used to be a scratch golfer before a car accident wrecked my back.  I worked 3rd shift at the prison, and when I got off work at 6 am I would change clothes, eat breakfast, then play a round of golf 4-5 days a week.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


of course them being socialist means something,,,look at mexico, they have all kinds of drug cartels and they arent failing,,,

and I'm not opposed to everyone having ins. its just they should pay for themselves, cause when you have people that depend on others for basic needs they are weaker and susceptible to far worse things,,,not to mention that 100% of the time socialized healthcare results in lower quality and less resources,,,,


wait you want socialized healthcare but you claim youre not a socialist,,,WTF???

we should not bailout the cruise liners thats just stupid and will hurt us even more,,,

NO they did not make it very clear,,,youre twisting it to meet your narrative,,, look at mexico,,,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



I met a dude in Memphis one time who was riding a nice bike, but had scruffy looking gear and shoes.  I challenged him to a one block sprint, and it was a tie.  We then started riding around the town together and looking for people who had shiny new high dollar bikes, brand new riding gear and some of the nifty aero gear one might use.  He and I used to challenge them to races and kicked their asses on a regular basis (was ranked 20th in the city for amateur racers one year).  Yeah, I've never understood why people who have fancy gear think that makes them better than everyone else.  Having the gear is only one part of the problem.  The other part is you have to learn to use it and use it well.

Matter of fact, that is one of the reasons I played pool in a strip club in Norfolk at Ward's Corners.  On Tuesdays a guy would come in there and run the table all night at 5 bucks a game.  And, I would play him at least a couple of games, even though I knew he'd kick my ass, even when he called his shots 3 in advance, but once in a while I'd win.  Learned a whole bunch about pool from shooting with that dude.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


best I have ever got to is 3 handicap. More than respectable. I have played very little last three years more likely a 9 right now. I had palnnned to play more this summer but it currently appears not many of my plans are going to work out this summer.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 2, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


paying for a lesson you are the first to admit this to me. I have a friend who is in the bowlers hall of fame. I bowl jackpots with him. Obviously I do not win often but the experience is priceless. What you learn and getting use to that level of compitition makes you confident when around the normal person. Not to mention I can say I have bowled with a hall of famer. I plan to first mate this year on one of the youngest captains boat on lake erie some this summer. I have captains credentials but will take less pay to fish with my friend and he is one of the three best fisherman on that lake. I am there to learn how to limt every day. Also he will be my fall brawl partner. 36 foot island hopper as a prize last year for first and second place. I want that boat.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 2, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



I lived in Ohio for a long time but have only been to Lake Erie a couple times.  One of those times was to go to Put-in-Bay.  It was an awesome time.  Just wish there were a few more places to stay there other than a tent if you don't have your own boat to sleep on.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


They have hotels but they are pricy. I actually put an application to work on the jet express this summer yesterday. Not normally what I do on a boat but I am worried what the virus is going to do to charters up there this year so it will be a guaranteed income for the summer in case charters do not recover from the virus crap. I have stayed in tents ot there, I have fell asleep on park benches out in front of the longest bar in the world. That was when I was young, now adays I sleep on my boat if I stay out there. My camper is about a twenty minute boat ride from south bass. Last summer I spent a week on that island in a hotel with a girl half my age. Good time. The marina I take off from is just across the drawbridge next to the jet express.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 2, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



The Round Bar!  Me, my cousin, and buddies spent most of our time at the bar that sells you beer by the buckets.  It can get messy but it was the best value.  We all stayed at a buddy's place in Oak Harbor.  He is a mortician that lives above the funeral home.  Yeah... we slept above a funeral home.  lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 2, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Your bromance is outstanding.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


ya, my camper is at mggee east out on route 2 oak harber address. My boat is docked there right now and the darn place is closed I can not get to my boat. So I have been making calls to my buddies up there. I have 2 buddies out croppie and blue gill fishing. 100 on the boat in an hour. I have buddies out on locust reef right now got bag limit on walleye in an hour. I talked to another buddie up there and he is currently on a stake out for the FBI so his boat is sitting up there doing nothing. 26 foot parker nice freeking boat. He told me where the keys are in his trailer so I will be up there on locust reef on saterday and sunday getting my eyes. I get my eyes in an hour like my buddies are then I will boat up to the vermillion river and go steele head fishing. With some luck I could have a thousand dollar day just selling the meat. I normally eat it but under current circumstances I can eat some thing cheaper than17 dollars a pound.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 2, 2020)

Socialism is how politicians get corrupted.
With socialism, the pols need more power. If they dont have much power, no need to corrupt.
What an ignorant, non thought out premise.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 2, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


yep, ome people know how to make friends you should try it ome time. miketexas and I bromance some times also, most the time we argue like cats and dogs though. Old mikey is utting together a survival shelter and we exchange info on that quite a bit. Lake erie is an easy place to bond over. The place is the best fresh water fishing in the world and it is filled with out door people who do not sit and veg on thier phone. where I live on the lake is the play ground to the rich and famous. Endless supply of hot chicks on vacation and are only around for three to five days then they go home. If ya are into one night stands this is the place to be. My ugly old ass can do wilt the stilt numbers up there along with the best duck hunting and freshwater fishing on the planet. Put-n-bay that lew is talking about is mardi gras rules 24/7. Tits for beads, alcohol and easy chicks. It is the best place on the planet. I have more fun on that lake than I do any of the tourist traps on the atlantic or pacific.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 2, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Only problem is if you miss the last boat you are sleeping on a park bench for the night.  lol

Also there aren't cars there, you can rent a golf cart, but can get a DUI driving one.  

Also where the guy built a boat Air-BnB out of a cliff, well it used to be, but I think it might just be like a tourist attraction now?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Finding someone who is a hell of a lot better than me at something I want to learn to do well is something I've done almost all my life.  When I was in HS, my coach considered me his "secret weapon".  The reason?  During practices I would volunteer to wrestle or box people several weight classes above mine.  Then, when competition came, the blows didn't hurt and wrestling someone my weight class was much easier than someone 20 to 30 lbs above me.

Same thing when I started riding a bicycle as an adult.  In Memphis, there was a dude named Bruce who commuted by bike with me (I did 14 miles round trip, he did around 20), and he was one of the best riders I've met.  I think it was because of him that about 2 1/2 years after starting to ride with him I was ranked 20th in the city for amateurs.  Was able to ride 10 miles in around 22 min.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


yes people talk about that place all the time. We fish in front of it during perch season quite often in september. Good spot for smallies also. Ya, I have missed that fairy back and slept on a park bench more than once.


----------

